

Sandia magnetized fusion technique produces significant results - Gravityloss
https://share.sandia.gov/news/resources/news_releases/mag_fusion/

======
Gravityloss
This article is not the original source but has an illuminating diagram that
shows how it works.
[http://www.greencarcongress.com/2014/09/20140923-maglif.html](http://www.greencarcongress.com/2014/09/20140923-maglif.html)

